# Java3D: LineStripArray



## kr99 (8. Nov 2009)

LineStripArray(int vtxCount, int vertexFormat, int stripVertexCounts[])

Versteh nicht so ganz, wie ich es anzuwenden habe. LineArray ist klar.
Habe mal versucht ein Quadrat zu bauen.

LineArray: 8 Punkte notwendig.
Jetzt dachte ich Beim LineStripArray brauche ich nur noch vier. Bekomme es aber nicht ganz hin.
Was muss ich für ... eintragen?


```
int stripCounts[] = ...;
        LineStripArray lineArray = new LineStripArray(..., LineStripArray.COORDINATES,stripCounts);
        lineArray.setCoordinates(0, new Point3f[]{
        
                		new Point3f(0,0,0),
        			new Point3f(1,0,0),
        			new Point3f(1,1,0),
        			new Point3f(0,1,0)
 
        });
```


----------



## Marco13 (8. Nov 2009)

Hier gibt's ein Beispiel J3D.ORG - Raw J3D: Chapter 2 - LineStripArrays Hilft das?


----------



## kr99 (8. Nov 2009)

Ja vielen Dank!


----------

